# 1972 Custom Schwinn Paramount Track Bike



## Gsaletom (Oct 25, 2017)

This is a 1972 Schwinn Paramount P14c Custom Track Bike. When I say custom, I mean every Lug, fork End, rear dropout, Road Fork and Bottom bracket shell have been altered and drilled to reduce weight. This was all done by the original owner prior to having it brazed and chromed at the Schwinn factory. The Prugnat lugs had some of the point removed and had hole drilled into them to reduce weight. The Bottom bracket had many holes drilled into it call “ Drillium” which was supposed to reduce weight and look cool. The Campagnolo cranks were also machined to reduce weight. The Road fork was lighter than a track fork and has the matching serial numbers to the frame. All this was done to have the lightest track  frame Schwinn could build with the huge exception of Chrome being much heavier than paint. I have a provenance letter from Waterford stating that Spike Shannon, paramount engineer was involved in the build of this prototype frameset . 23.5” Frame, Original Chrome is in Excellent condition since the bike has never been rode with the exception of the minor rub mark on one fork leg.        15.34Lbs. as pictured
PS: I would rebuild the wheels if you want to ride this bike. They have lots of thread shown because the spoke length was incorrect.

 I am looking for input on the value of this bike?

Thanks Tom






































View attachment 697884


----------



## Metacortex (Oct 25, 2017)

Let's see the paperwork!


----------



## Gsaletom (Oct 26, 2017)

Metacortex said:


> Let's see the paperwork!



paperwork was just uploaded. Thanks


----------



## Metacortex (Oct 26, 2017)

A very cool bike with paperwork to match! Thanks for sharing.

I'd guess the value should be north of $2K, it is so unique it is hard to say exactly.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 26, 2017)

so cool!
what's it weigh?


----------



## Gsaletom (Oct 26, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> so cool!
> what's it weigh?



15.34 Lbs


----------



## ccdc.1 (Oct 28, 2017)

Cool bike and history. Peculiar...with all the effort to reduce weight, and then have it finished in chrome (which would have added weight over a painted finish.)


----------



## Cory (Sep 6, 2018)

I want one!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## harpon (Sep 6, 2018)

Probably came with deep drop steel bars and very angled steel stem.  The  silver mist '74 I had did, but the bars unfortunately bent around a steel rope fence support at the Northridge velodrome within the year. I still have a scar on my back from another post. So for most of it's time with me, it too had an alloy stem and bars then. Your exquisite chrome 72 probably saw some action at Kenosha.


----------

